# is it a big job to replace single glazing in my timber windows with double glazing?



## cill dara34 (4 Jan 2009)

just wondering is it a big job to replace single glazing in my timber windows with double glazing. how would you seal them back up again


----------



## killybram (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: single glazing*

Your windows may not be thick enough to take double glazed units.You may be better replacing the whole windows. Now's the time to go pricing for new ones. There's bound  to be any amount of window companies fighting for work at the minute.


----------



## S.L.F (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: single glazing*



cill dara34 said:


> just wondering is it a big job to replace single glazing in my timber windows with double glazing. how would you seal them back up again



I've done a few of these jobs including my own home.

I don't know what people charge for new windows now but I would imagine it would be cheaper to install D/G units than to rip out the whole window and put in new ones.

It is rare that you can put in more than a 14mm D/G unit.

If you decide to go down this route, considering that the gauge of single glaze is from 2mm up you must route the frames to make them bigger in order to take the size of D/G.

Normally this means routing to the side 15mm to hide the D/G seal then 25mm to take a D/G unit.

ie. side ways 15mm and depth 25mm

When sealing it you should use silicone or the one I normally use "Alexplus".

If using linseed putty you should seal the seal of the D/G unit from the Linseed with Silicone or similar.

I don't like using glazing strips unless very necessary I think they take away from the look of a building but they are easier to install.


----------



## cill dara34 (7 Jan 2009)

*Re: single glazing*

got a guy to do it for me seem pretty good price for supply and fit plus i didnt have a router so left it to the pros


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jan 2009)

*Re: single glazing*

Just to add to my own post it should be taken as standard that any change from single to double glazing that the joints of opening windows should be strengthened with L-shaped brackets.

If you route the opening to be bigger then you are reducing the strength of the joints.


----------



## BillK (7 Jan 2009)

*Re: single glazing*

We had all of our windows changed from single to double glazed.

The dining room frame was going rotten so that was replaced totally at a costof £2000 STG. (Bay window with a total of 14 casements)
All of the other windows had new casements made (total of about 50 ) and fitted at an approx cost of £4000 STG. Can't remember the actual cost as it was done a couple of years ago.

As posted on another thread our hall thermostat is usually on 17/18 and the house is warm enough to sit in shirtsleeves.


----------



## Beanóg (26 Feb 2010)

*Re: single glazing*

Hello BillK,

Can you let me know the name of the company you used and whether you are still satisified with the work?

Thanks,
Beanóg


----------



## massey148 (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: is it a big job to replace single glazing in my timber windows with double glazin*

I'm replacing my single with double glazing on teak frames. I'm a carpenter and intent to try it myself.Problem is removing rock hard putty without chipping the frames. Has anyone ever seen the professionals do this and how?Also how do they rebate the frames as an ordinary router stops about 50mm from each corner? Any advice sure would b appreciated.


----------



## Pique318 (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: single glazing*



BillK said:


> The dining room frame was going rotten so that was replaced totally at a costof £2000 STG. (Bay window with a total of 14 casements)



For ONE window ? Jebus


----------



## Leo (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: is it a big job to replace single glazing in my timber windows with double glazin*



massey148 said:


> Problem is removing rock hard putty without chipping the frames. Has anyone ever seen the professionals do this and how?


 
Try heating the putty with a heat gun.



massey148 said:


> Also how do they rebate the frames as an ordinary router stops about 50mm from each corner? Any advice sure would b appreciated.


 
You'll probably need to use an external fence (and possibly a collet extention) to guide the router closer to the corners where you can use a corner chisel to square it off.
Leo


----------

